# Antique Gold Watch Inherited



## skellaway (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have had an antique gold watch in my possession now for a while and don't know much about it.

Any help from the experts out there would be very helpful.

I think it is 9c Gold.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

My guess is it,s a buren from the 1920s my wife has one very simular you should be able to date it from the hallmarks on the inside of the case.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

It could be a rotary


----------



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

I've got a very similar one - didn't realise the back opened. Thanks


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Lovely movement! :yes:


----------



## skellaway (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anyone know how much the watch might be worth?

I may be forced to sell it unfortunately.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, what a lovely little piece. I wouldn't sell it, Skella - it's too pretty!


----------



## skellaway (Jul 7, 2010)

rolexgirl said:


> Wow, what a lovely little piece. I wouldn't sell it, Skella - it's too pretty!


I would'nt but I'm low on money and it's turning out to be an expensive month :-(


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

It probably wont be an end to your money worries.

Even though that is a lovely watch,gold too, and with original box. Unsigned old watches don't fetch as much as some people think.

Especially ladies watches, as most collectors are men.

Have a look at completed Ebay listings as a guide.

If it is an inherited piece, especially if it has come to you from a family member, its probably worth hanging on to. If you rush to sell, you may regret it some time in the future.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I think you'll be lucky to get more than the scrap gold value for this.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it inherited? If YES => Don't sell it. Just don't. Many decades ago, my father sold my grandfather's monogrammed gold racing pocket watch that was supposed to come to me ... to pay his divorce lawyer's bills. To the end of my days it will nag me that someone out there owns my grandfather's beautiful racing watch, with no sentimental attachment to it. I have no idea how to find it. It's gone.

If you sell it to pay bills, it's a one-time solution borne of something that could have enduring value to you and your family. Hang on to it, the alternatives may be painful, but they will pass.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Is it inherited? If YES => Don't sell it. Just don't. Many decades ago, my father sold my grandfather's monogrammed gold racing pocket watch that was supposed to come to me ... to pay his divorce lawyer's bills. To the end of my days it will nag me that someone out there owns my grandfather's beautiful racing watch, with no sentimental attachment to it. I have no idea how to find it. It's gone.
> 
> If you sell it to pay bills, it's a one-time solution borne of something that could have enduring value to you and your family. Hang on to it, the alternatives may be painful, but they will pass.


+1 Couldn't of put it better myself well said David :thumbsup:


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with not selling it. I have LOADS of broken old swiss ladies watches lying in my parts box, pretty sad to think they mean nothing at all to me, but possibly to the heir's of the original owners these could be family heirlooms.

Just my 50p's worth


----------



## skellaway (Jul 7, 2010)

clockworks said:


> I think you'll be lucky to get more than the scrap gold value for this.


Thankyou for your thoughts, I would not consider selling it if it had alot of sentimental value. A family member on my partners side gave this to me when I showed interest in how nice it was and as it has been sat in my drawer for a couple of years I thought that a collector might enjoy owning it.

Might it be worth having it reapaird?


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

skellaway said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll be lucky to get more than the scrap gold value for this.
> ...


it will only be worth the weight in gold a sad thing but i see it every day now people weighing broken watches in keeping the movements but selling the cases this is the way its going because gold is so high priced at the moment the gold is worth more than the watch


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

You're talking 10's of pounds not 100's...


----------



## The Undertaker (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good, especially for it to be that old. I too would like to know more about it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

skellaway said:


> Thankyou for your thoughts, I would not consider selling it if it had alot of sentimental value. *A family member* on my partners side *gave this to me when I showed interest in how nice it was* and as it has been *sat in my drawer for a couple of years* I thought that a collector might enjoy owning it.
> 
> Might it be worth having it repaired?


 How about *returning it*.... At least tell the family member that you repaired it and sold it on to pay bills. If that flies, sure, repair it and eBay it. Best of luck.

Over and out.


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Unfortunately it has no value over the value of the scrap gold. I'm often asked by people who know I like watches if their dad/grandma/auntie's watch has any value as it is "gold and old". The answer (so far) has always been the same - no, just what the gold is worth. Personally I'd keep hold of it, then when funds allow get it fixed and give it to someone who'd enjoy it.


----------

